

Irate Congressman gives cops easy rule: “just follow the damn Constitution” - esharte
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/30/irate-congressman-gives-cops-easy-rule-just-follow-the-damn-constitution/

======
angersock
Wonderful quote from article:

 _" And because the NSA didn't do that and other law enforcement agencies
didn't do that, you're seeing a vast public reaction to this. Because the NSA,
your colleagues, have essentially violated the Fourth Amendment rights of
every American citizen for years by seizing all of our phone records, by
collecting our Internet traffic, that is now spilling over to other aspects of
law enforcement. And if you want to get this fixed, I suggest you write to
NSA: the FBI should tell the NSA, stop violating our rights. And then maybe
you might have much more of the public on the side of supporting what law
enforcement is asking for."_

~~~
greenyoda
The Representative who you quoted also has a background that may be of
interest to the HN community:

 _" Rep. Ted Lieu (D-CA), who described himself as a 'recovering computer
science major,' provided one of the most forceful counter-arguments. (He is
just one of four House members with computer science degrees.) Lieu also is a
Lieutenant Colonel in the United States Air Force Reserves and served for four
years as a member of the Judge Advocate General’s Corps."_

